# Doña



## Doña Tracy

Querría saber el significado cultural que tiene "Doña". La razón por la cual les pregunto es porque a mi no me gusta que mis alumnos me llamen "Señora Patterson". Preferiría que me llamaran "Doña Tracy". Soy maestra de la preparatoria (High School). Tengo entendido que es un título de respeto igual que "maestra" o "señora", pero no querría equivocarme. 
Saludos Cordiales,
Doña Tracy


----------



## Alicky

Doña Tracy:

En realidad, Doña es un antiguo título de respeto para las damas nobles: Doña Juana, Doña Catalina de Aragón, la Condesa Doña ABC de XYZ.
Siempre tuvo un alto valor honorífico.
Te cuento lo que pasa en mi país: En 1880  todavía significaba que la señora a la cual se le hablaba era de alcurnia. Hoy el término ha perdido esa cualidad. Hasta me arriesgaría a decir que lo utilizan personas de clase baja o de escasos recursos (monetarios, educación). 
Pero tengo entendido que en muchos países todavía es un signo de respeto.  Habrá que esperar la opinión de habitantes de otros países

Desde mi punto de vista, llamar a mi profesora Doña FGH es raro. NO está mal, sólo suena raro para mis oídos. En High School nosotros llamábamos a nuestros profesores por el nombre de pila (a algunos los tuteabamos, a otros no) o les decíamos "profe". Una costumbre


----------



## Aquical

Si es un título que la mayoria de las veces se deja sin traducir, pero si hubiera necesidad de traducirse sería* "Lady Tracy".* Señora suena bien, yo diria mejor.


----------



## David_80

Doña Tracy said:


> Querría saber el significado cultural que tiene "Doña". La razón por la cual les pregunto es porque a mi no me gusta que mis alumnos me llamen "Señora Patterson". Preferiría que me llamaran "Doña Tracy". Soy maestra de la preparatoria (High School). Tengo entendido que es un título de respeto igual que "maestra" o "señora", pero no querría equivocarme.
> Saludos Cordiales,
> Doña Tracy



Doña como dice el diccionario de la RAE significa_"Tratamiento de respeto que se aplica a las mujeres y precede a su nombre de pila."_. Pero actualmente en España es una palabra en desuso, que ha quedado relegada básicamente para nombrar a la monarquía y otras personas con cargos importantes. por ejemplo: "El rey Don Juan Carlos"
antiguamente si se utilizaba Don / Doña para los profesores pero hoy en día su uso no es tan habitual, supongo que en algunos colegios (sobre todo privados o religiosos) sí lo seguirán utilizando pero no es la norma.

La elección es tuya; Doña Tracy o Sra. Tracy!


----------



## Alicky

A mí *si* me gustaría que me llamran Lady Alicky 

Tracy: ¿A vos te molesta la formalidad del _señora_?


----------



## Yael

En Argentina doña es más bien antiguo, aunque en zonas rurales sigue siendo muy utilizado. Pero en la actualidad es usado principalmente con gente mayor (ancianos). También tiene, hasta cierto punto, un significado cultural en cuanto a la situación socioeconómica y educacional (que suelen estar muy relacionadas) de la gente. Es bastante común que una persona de situación económica baja trate a su jefe de Don o Doña. Pero es muy raro ver esto en gente de mejor situación económica.
Por ejemplo, es común que una empleada doméstica se refiera a su jefa como doña, pero sería muy raro que un ingeniero tratara a su jefe de Don. 
En Argentina los maestros de secundaria se llaman profesores, y los alumnos los llaman "Profesor ....", o "Profe ....". En la escuela primaria lo normal es que los niños llamen a los maestros "Señorita .... " o "Seño.....", inclusive si la maestra es casada (y por lo tanto señora). Nadie nunca llamaría a una maestra doña, es muy muy extraño.


----------



## Tadeo

This is from the DRAE:*

doña**2**.* (Del lat. _domĭna_). f. Tratamiento de respeto  que se aplica a las mujeres y precede a su nombre de  pila. ||* 2.* ant. *dueña.

*Well, that is just the definiton; let me try to explain you how we use it in México. Doña is a very respectful way to call a lady, someones may consider it oldfashioned, if I am not wrong I think its usage in México comes from the times when spanish people ruled México, the landlords were called Don and their wives Doñas.

Doña used to mean that you or your husband had great power, an important social status and honor. people alled them Don as a sign of respect.

Nowadays, we still call important people Don or Doña, but with the time people made the term really popular and now you don't have to be extremely powerful or rich to be called Doña.

It will depend on the region of th country(in the North they use it a lot) but many young people call older ladies Doña disregardinf if they are rich or not. 

People in street markets use to say to the ladies selling fruits and veggies:
Oiga Doña ¿a cuánto están las manzanas?
(Hey lady, how much are the apples?)

So, since the term has become really popular, many people consider it unpolite or inappropiate (I tell you this because my Literature teacher would kill me if I called her Doña).

Many people prefer simply: Señora (Doña shows respect but not in the same way it did before, it has become really common in many states in México)


I am not sure, but I think it is similar to Mam


Hope it helps


----------



## Doña Tracy

Buff! Pues, bueno, es que a mi "señora" me suena vieja. No soy vieja. Es que me gustaría encontrar un balance entre lo profesional y lo personal con mis alumnos. ¿Piensan ustedes que "profe" sería la manera más adecuada de conseguirlo?
Profe Doña Tracy


----------



## Yael

Profe Tracy sería perfecto en Argentina. No Profe Doña Tracy!!


----------



## lforestier

En mi país las mujeres no le gusta que le digan "Doña" porque se sienten viejas. Los títulos de respeto como "Don" y "Doña" ahora se reserva para gente mayor que uno mismo. Yo no le diría "Don Jorge" ni al presidente ya que no me considero menos merecedor de respeto que él. Mejor le digo "Sr. Bush" 
Especialmente luego que dijo en un discuso que "_estaba preocupado del poluto ambiental_". Ayy, tantos consejeros y nadie que le pueda ayudar con su español.


----------



## crises

En la actualidad en España, "don" y "doña" no se suele usar salvo para personas a las que se les quiera reconocer alguos méritos, sea por su condición o sea por su edad.  

A una profesora o a un profesor, si se les llama "don" o "doña" es como sinónimo de un respeto muy elevado (yo tuve un profesor en primaria al que llamábamos "Don Salvador" porque era todo un caballero). Pero a los profesores se les llama o bien "maestro/a" o "profesor/a" a secas, o bien "señorita" o "seño" (en primaria), o, lo más habitual, simplemente por su nombre de pila.

En este caso, yo diría "señorita Tracy" o, si quiere haber un grado de proximidad con los alumnos, "seño" o "Tracy" a secas. "Seño Tracy" podría parecer vulgar en castellano peninsular.


----------



## Doña Tracy

Bueno, aquí es poco usual que los alumnos llaman al maestro(a) por su nombre de pila...y lo de Seño Tracy, ¿Por qué parece vulgar en algunas partes?


----------



## crises

Más que vulgar, quizás el adjetivo apropiado sea extraño o inusual: suena extraño incluir un apelativo que denota una cierta cercanía junto al nombre de pila o el apellido. Lo habitual es o "seño" o "señorita X".


----------



## lforestier

Si en inglés, aceptas que te digan "Mrs. Patterson", es igual que te digan "Sra. Patterson".  Si prefieres que te digan en inglés "Madame Patterson" o "Lady Patterson", entonces que te digan "Doña Patterson"


----------



## Yael

En Argentina "seño" se usa sólo para las maestras de primaria. No sé si es así en otros lados también. Para la secundaria lo adecuado sería "profe". Esto tiene que ver con que originalmente no era necesario ningún título universitario para enseñar en la primaria, pero sí para la secundaria. "Profesor" es de hecho el título que una persona recibe al terminar un profesorado, que lo habilita para enseñar en la secundaria. Como las maestras de primaria no tenían título, se les llamaba sólo "Señorita".
Por otro lado, estoy de acuerdo con que "seño Tracy" suena extraño. Es, o bien "Señorita Tracy" o bien sólo "seño" (Lo mismo con profesora o profe). En Argentina no es tan común hablarle a un profesor por el nombre de pila, salvo que tenga muy buena relación con los alumnos. Pero tampoco es raro. Con los maestros de primaria es un poco más común. 
Y cuando no se les habla por el nombre de pila, es "seño" o "profe", a secas.


----------



## boyaco

Doña Tracy, 
I would also say that calling a teacher "Doña" sounds weird. But then again, calling a teacher "señora" is also weird for me. 
I would like to hear from more from other forum members about that. Do you guys call your teachers señor(a)? (so far only two or three people have mentioned that)
In Colombia you address a teacher by just saying "profesor(a)" or profe, like someone else mentioned. In Colombia there is no difference between professor and teacher, so they are all "profesores" and the word maestro is seldom used.

Yes, I would say that profe would be great.


----------



## lforestier

In Puerto Rico, college level teachers are called "profesor" or "profesora". From High School down, we call the teachers "maestra", "Sra. Pérez" or "Mis Pérez". The last one is because in the 1930's, the education system was changed to all English. The students were forced to call their teachers "Miss" and use English in school. That lasted about 20 years or so. We had to fight to keep our language.


----------



## ahrudder

Me acuerdo que los cuidadores de mio cuando yo tenía solo un _poquito_ menos años  tenían un pariente a quién llamaron 'Don Chero'.  Eran migrantes mexicanos y en méxico podamos decir 'Don' o 'Doña' para referir de personas con mucho respeto, p. ej. los ancianos.  lforestier es correcto de decir que si quieres tus estudiantes a llamarte Lady o Madame, te llames Doña.  Siempre yo llamaba mis maestros como profesor(a), en particular en el colegio y univers.

Espero que se ayude.


----------



## Doña Tracy

¡Qué interesante! La verdad es que a mi tampoco me gusta "Mrs. Patterson" en ingles. Algunos amigos que conocí mientras viajaba por México en abril y mayo me pusieron "Malinche" dado que yo era la intérprete por el equipo (no por motivos malos). No creo que quisiera que mis alumnos me llamaran así. Ademas, cuanto más nos acercabamos a la frontera, cuanto menos la gente percebía Malinche como un apodo simpático. Eso es otra cosa, ¿No? Voy a abrir otro foro para preguntar sobre ella.
De todos modos, parece que a algunos, llamar a alguien "doña" lleva el sentido de que la persona se considera más alta que los demás. Eso no quiero. A otros, me parece que "Doña" se asocia con las ancianas, y eso es exactamente lo que intento evitar.
¿Otros comentarios? Voy a abrir otro enlace sobre Malinche.


----------



## cristina friz

En Chile, doña es para expresar respeto, pero se está usando más en areas campesinas.

Algunos alumnos llaman tío o tía al profesor, pero son alumnos aún niños, los adolescentes lo llaman profe.. profesor/profesora


----------



## conejo

soy de chile también y yo diría que si quieres encontrar un buen balance entre confianza y respeto, uses "profe"


----------



## Camilo1964

lforestier said:


> En mi país las mujeres no le gusta que le digan "Doña" porque se sienten viejas. Los títulos de respeto como "Don" y "Doña" ahora se reserva para gente mayor que uno mismo. Yo no le diría "Don Jorge" ni al presidente ya que no me considero menos merecedor de respeto que él. Mejor le digo "Sr. Bush"
> Especialmente luego que dijo en un discuso que "_estaba preocupado del poluto ambiental_". Ayy, tantos consejeros y nadie que le pueda ayudar con su español.


 
Es igual aquí en Venezuela. *Don* y *Doña* se utiliza para tratar a las personas mayores. El diminutivo de *Doña* es *Doñita* y se usa en una forma afectuosa, como -por ejemplo-  para ayudar a una señora de edad avanzada a pasar la calle: "Venga, *Doñita*, que yo la ayudo a cruzar"

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## mirx

Mi paisano mexicano ya expusó muy bien los usos que se le dan a "Don y Doña" en México. Y SI efectivamente en el norte de México utilizamos mucho esas palabras, practicamente todos los adultos mayores son "Dones Y Doñas", independientemente de su situación económica, pero de alguna forma relacionado con su popularidad en la comunidad y su desenvolvimiento social.

Mis abuelos son "Don Alfonso" y "Doña María", y mi padre -por cierto mi mamá se burla de este hecho- hace algunos dos años que se convirtió en "Don Enrique".

Ahora lo que me parece más interesante es el punto de vista de los alumnos, en mi vida le he llamado a una de mis profesoras "Señora" ni mucho menos "Doña", simplemente Maestra XYZ, en México todos los docentes son *maestros (*aunque algunos son más bien maistros), profesor es el térmno formal y se abrevia profe, por algun motivo no suena bien con las mujeres.  

De hace algunos años para acá se les empieza a decir miss a las maestras independientemente de su estado marital, tanto que en la Universidad (en donde estudio) todas mis maestras son "misses". Al principio esto se daba nada más en la educación pre-escolar pero al parecer esas mismas generaciones fueron arrastrando el térmno hasta colarlo a las universidades.

Por ejemplo. Una de mis maestras  es Doctora en Negocios Internacionales y Economía, Licenciada en Relaciones Internacionales, pero para todos es "La miss Olga".

Me parece perfecto lo que publicó alguién, si te gusta que te digan Lady Patterson, o Madam Patterson, entonces esta perfecto que te digan "Doña Patterson".


Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

En mi tierra, Sonora, Doña es tanto señal de repeto [eso es lo que llamo a mi suegra], lo mismo que de ignorancia. Cuando no se como se llama la vendedora de verduras [ergo la ignorancia] le llamo "doña". ¿Qué le voy a decir, oiga? Así que, para mi, hay Doña y doña. Que, a fin de cuentas, es la misma vaina. Yo iría por lo que te han recomendado y les pediría que me llamen "profe". Es lo que mis alumnos y los de mi esposa nos llamaban.


----------



## David_1987

Hello Mrs Patterson (shall I say so?), I am from Ecuador and since this is such an "Americanized" country, we used to say "Miss" or "Mister" to call professors back in school; at least in private schools, that is the custom. However, now that I'm in the university, we call our teachers in many ways: "Doctor", "Licenciado" (regarding their professional title) or simply "Profesor". I have a couple of teachers I share a friendlier relationship with, so I call them just "Profe" or even "Teacher" (in English).

In few words, it sounds a little bit ackward for me to call "Don" or "Doña" to a teacher, but I do use this callings when talking with an older person that I know well, for example, I call "Don Carlos" to one of my friend's father and "doña Patricia" to my boss in my previous work. If I hadn't known these people before, I would have preferred to call them "Sr. Carlos" and "Sra. Patricia" respectively.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## catrina

Yo creo que si a tí personalmente te gusta como suena Doña, lo deberías de usar, quizá hasta sería interesante que les explicaras todas los significados y usos que tiene.  Aquí la Doña más famosa de los últimos tiempos era María Felix (¡qué personalidad) a quien nos referimos como La Doña.  Sin embargo lo que me gustaría comentarte es que Doña no se usa con el apellido, sino con el nombre propio.  Si te llamaras Rosa Juárez, no te dirían Doña Juárez sino Doña Rosa.  Si Tracy es un apellido, se oye raro Doña Tracy, si es un nombre propio entonces está bien.  Provocaste una discusión muy interesante!


----------



## ruru2006

Y que os parece "Doña Leonor"  (como se refiere la prensa española a la infanta hija de los principes de Asturias)?


----------



## sarabandaa

Como profesora en NY he optado por que me llamen Ms Sara en las clases de secundaria, mientras si lo hacen en español sería Señora Sara. A los alumnos les sorprende que en España -de donde soy originaria- les hablemos a los maestros/profesores por el nombre de pila. En USA sé que existen ciertas reglas que deben ser respetadas, por eso opté por la del título y el nombre propio. Como ves una rareza en el sistema americano en secundaria, por cierto...


----------



## Argónida

Si yo quisiera dirigirme a mi profesora con respeto, pero sin excesiva distancia o formalismo, la llamaría por su nombre de pila pero sin tutearla, hablándole de usted. Esa es la fórmula más adecuada que se me ocurre.

Tanto Doña como Señora, en el trato diario (no en escritos oficiales, por ejemplo) es excesivamente formal, y además, desde mi punto de vista, hace mayor a la persona a la que nos dirigimos.

En cuanto a "seño" o "profe", aquí en España creo que suena fatal. Ese tipo de abreviaturas, en general, se consideran algo infantil (los alumnos se dirigen así a sus profesores sólo en las edades de Infantil o Primaria). A ningún adulto se le ocurriría llamar así a su profesor.


----------



## Sinhote

REspecto a lo de "doña Leonor", refiríendose a la hija del príncipe de Asturias, se trata de una formalidad protocolaria. Es un título como podría serlo "duquesa", o "marquesa". A Letizia, la princesa, antes de casarse con el príncipe, se pasó de llamarle simplemente Letizia, a "doña Letizia", en el momento en el que el compromiso de boda se anunció de forma oficial.


----------



## JackieCane

En España se usa Don y Doña cuando tratamos con personas bastante mayores, personas con edad de ser abuelos, vamos. 

Yo si he llamado a profesores Don Emilio o Doña Felisa, pero eran profesores mayores, de más de 55 años. Al resto lo normal era decirles "profe" o "seño" o directamente por el nombre de pila si había bastante confiaza con ellos, tanto en el instituto como en la Universidad.


----------



## Argónida

JackieCane said:


> Yo si he llamado a profesores Don Emilio o Doña Felisa, pero eran profesores mayores, de más de 55 años. Al resto lo normal era decirles "profe" o "seño" o directamente por el nombre de pila si había bastante confiaza con ellos, tanto en el instituto como en la Universidad.


 
¿Les llamabas "profe" o "seño" a tus profesores de la Universidad?


----------



## JackieCane

No, hombre, les llamaba por el nombre de pila...


----------



## sarabandaa

A mí me han llamado  'profe´ y  'seño´ en España incluso los estudiantes de bachillerato (los estudiantes piensan que es una manera cariñosa de llamar a sus maestros y a mí, particularmente, no me importa). En la universidad no creo que sea correcto en ningún caso y no lo hacen, me consta.

En cuanto al sistema norteamericano de enseñanza los estudiantes deben dirigirse siempre a sus maestros y profesores como Ms/Mr (Miss/Mister + apellido).


----------



## Argónida

sarabandaa said:


> A mí me han llamado 'profe´ y 'seño´ en España incluso los estudiantes de bachillerato (los estudiantes piensan que es una manera cariñosa de llamar a sus maestros y a mí, particularmente, no me importa). En la universidad no creo que sea correcto en ningún caso y no lo hacen, me consta.


 
Es cierto que también se oye cada vez más en los institutos. A mí, más que una manera cariñosa de dirigirse a los profesores, me parece una manera excesivamente infantilizada de hablar, que se corresponde con una manera también excesivamente infantilizada de actuar de nuestros adolescentes. En fin, quizá yo no sea demasiado objetiva porque le tengo una especial aversión a las abreviaturas generalizadas: la Uni, las opos, las mates, etc.

Me sigo quedando con dirigirse al profesor o profesora usando su nombre de pila y el usted, sin tutear, cuando la diferencia de edad es todavía considerable. Cuando la edad es más similar, el tuteo creo que es lo más adecuado.


----------



## SuperCholo

Yo crecí en México y como adulto emigré a los EEUU donde me he dedicado a la educación - Como otros compañeros foreros, mi costumbre era que al maestro se le llamara "profe" o "maestro" o "maestro + nombre de pila" (como "maestro jorge"). A las maestras igual, la profe, la maestra, la maestra Lola, o incluso si ibas a un cole bilingüe, "la miss" (pero no el mister)

En mi primer trabajo como maestro me vine a enterar que aca a las maestras/os no les gusta que les llamen "teacher" - les has de llamar Mr esto, Mrs l'otro o Ms lo demas. 

En mis añs en el salón me han llamado teacher, profe, mister y hast Miss (????) y te aseguro que NO parezco una miss, solo que hayas visto una miss bigotona

Cuando fui orientador académico (Counselor) me llamaban Mr (pronunciado miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiister), Counsel, Cónsul (?),  por supuesto Miss otra vez y lo peor, consejero (consejero es el que lee el tarot y te da pociones de amor)

Ahora como director es el dire, el principal, el principalo, miiiiiister y el sempiterno Miss

Pero a partir de hoy hare que me llamen *Don* (solo espero que mi secretaria no me mande por un tubo).


----------



## Doña Tracy

No sabía que continuaba la conversación sobre el tema "Doña" pero acabo de recibir un email anunciando un nuevo comentario de "Don" Supercholo . Gracias. Releí todos los comentarios de la hila y he tomado una decisión. Estos comentarios en sí son una fuente rica de información y posible aprendizaje para mis alumnos. Es decir, mi meta original fue descubrir la manera más apropriada, culturalmente, que mis alumnos me llamaran. El enfoque fue la cultura. Ustedes me han regalado una fuente de comentarios sobre sus culturas. Voy a imprimir todos los comentarios y dejar que los alumnos decidan lo que quieren llamarme (basado en los comentarios!).
¿Qué les parece? 
Doña Tracy


----------



## juramaca

Nunca uses Don o Doña y el apellido, denota vajeza de intenciones, isultante:

Si en inglés, aceptas que te digan "Mrs. Patterson", es igual que te digan "Sra. Patterson". Si prefieres que te digan en inglés "Madame Patterson" o "Lady Patterson", entonces que te digan "Doña Patterson"

Se usa Señor o Señora antes de el apellido, O si le vas a llamar por su nombre de pila con titulo de Don o Doña para denotar respeto. 

Es una lastima que se este perdiendo el respeto a los profesores y se les tutee. En mis tiempos, y nadamas cuento con 40 abriles, ya a los maestros les deciamos profe+nombre de pila, a los mas mayorcitos les deciamos Maestro+apellido. Pero ahora en dia le dicen maestro a cualquier albañil, aunque no sepa sentar bien los tabiques, de ahi que los profes prefieran se les trate sin tanta ceremonia. Yo les sigo llamando de usted (por Don y Doña) a mis mayores, y me disgusta mucho que haya jovencitos igualados que me traten como si hubieramos asistido al mismo jardin de niños tuteandome. Pero tristemente el Don el Doña de antaño esta callendo en desuso, conforme caen en desuso los buenos modales. Y aun peor que usemos inaducuadamente los titulos.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
I know it's kind of late, but I have to say that "doña" is quite usual in everyday life here in Colombia. In fact, my mom's neighbours call her "doña Raquel", including those elderly ladies who are not close friends of her. 

Her closer friends call her "Raquelita". Using diminutive names is a supposedly "classy" habit here in Colombia when refering with familiarity to an elderly lady who is a friend, often using the surname in a gossip (_¿Sabías que Raquelita Gómez se fue de vacaciones?_). Lower classes tent to keep the "doña" instead.

Her brothers and sisters and her non direct relatives, call her just "Raquel". It would be funny to hear her cousin's younger son calling her "doña".

"Doña" is a nicely respecfull word here. I call my best friend's mother "doña Myriam", who is such a gentle woman. And so I do for the mother of any friend of mine.

Any teacher can be called "profesor(a) XXXX". When a teacher is an elderly woman, we treat her as "doña + _her name_" or "señora + _her surname_" undoubtly.

My female cousin is 35 years old. When my niece's teacher called her "doña Maritza", she inmediately replied friendly:
Le regalo el "doña" que me hace sentir vieja.
I prefer you take back the "doña" since it makes me feel old.

But Colombian elderly women do like the "doña". Or, at least, they have no problem with it.

I have to go. Bye


----------



## Doña Tracy

Ah, 
Bukarus, it is never to late to add your perspective :O) I find it very enlightening and informative. Thank you. By their own choice, the majority of my students have come to call me "Profe" and a few cal me simply "DT" short for Doña Tracy. I now prefer these to Doña after the perspectives of so many natives. I certainly don't feel old at 38 years young :O)

Thanks!
DT


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again,
I must make a correction to my post: not only elderly women feel comfortable with the "doña" but mature women often even demand it.

My female cousin do not agree with her building's watchman telling her, "Hola, Maritza", but, "Hola, doña Maritza". And she replies, "Hola, don Alfredo". So, there are certain occasions when no intimate atmosphere is convenient and people tend to show an evident respect to each other. Those situations practically always requiere the _usted_ form of address too. However, Maritza thinks her daughter's teacher should feel comfortable when talking to her, so she askes the techer to call her "doña".

Bye, profe Tracy


----------

